# Small bowel polyp found in follow through



## RHJPC (Mar 31, 2003)

From my small bowel follow-through done after my colonoscopy on 4/25 where they found a small polyp and removed it and biopsied it and found precancerous cells in it (but it was removed, so no cancer), they now say I have a small polyp in my small bowel."Most are malignant", but to remove them requires surgery and "that can be worse than the polyp it's self"......Has anyone had/have a small polyp in their small bowel and how did/do your Doctors treat it?Plz help on this one......this is scary for me and more tests just really discourage me to think of.Thank you!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I'm sorry, I don't know. But I am wishing you well. I wonder about my own small bowel as well.


----------



## EYEBSER2 (Apr 27, 2003)

Well RHJPC I had my colonoscopy (from hell) on 4/30 and know they cut out 5 polyps but don't know the results of them until 5/29. I will ask about the small intestines as well. I also had biopsies of the colon taken at two different spots and am sweating the results. Will keep you informed if anything like yours.


----------



## RHJPC (Mar 31, 2003)

You had your colonoscopy on 4/30 and won't get back the results until 5/29???







Man,.....that has got to be rough to be waiting that long. Why is it gonna take them so long to do that? My results on my colonoscopy came back within 2 days and my small bowel follow-through, I got the results the same day. Unless they are sending the biopsies to Antartica....







That's cruel to make you wait that long! Call your insurance company and make a complaint.I've had several answers given to me on the small bowel polyp. My gastro, whom I meet with again on 5/28, will discuss options with me as to what they can do and what I feel best with. They wanna have me do the pill cam, which is a good idea for me. I had an endoscopy last year and it turned out fine, but I've still had pain under my ribs and would like to see what's going on in my stomach and it will tell them if I have more small bowel polyps.Then, I can either do a partial laproscopy to have the polyp removed (the small bowel polyps can only be removed with surgery)or, depending on where it is.....might have to do a surgery through my abdomen to get it. Either way, I opt to have it out because even though they say it takes precancerous polyps 5-10 yrs to grow into cancer...I don't wanna take that risk. It'll be painful for awhile, but I would feel so much better if it were out bc my dad died of colon cancer.Good Luck,EYEBSER2....please let us know how yours turned out and thank you both for your replies!


----------

